# Building fixture and fitting (except mechanical equipment) installation



## arstreamp (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all!
My name is Ann and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new to building fixture and fitting. I’m still trying to understand it all and our little company (just me and my husband) is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. It’s a tough economy! I was wondering – for those of you involved in the industry (especially veterans) business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business? Online or offline, I’m sure there is quite a lot in both right?!
Thanks and God bless!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

arstreamp said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Ann and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new to building fixture and fitting. I’m still trying to understand it all and our little company (just me and my husband) is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. It’s a tough economy! I was wondering – for those of you involved in the industry (especially veterans) business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business? Online or offline, I’m sure there is quite a lot in both right?!
> Thanks and God bless!


 Welcome..... What exactly do you do?

Are you electricians, or what? Just curious.:detective:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ann, one thread is enough to get your message across. Please do not cross post multiple times. 
Thanks.


----------

